# Browning BPS 12 gauge



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

For sale is my dad's Browning BPS 12 gauge with a 3.5" chamber. It is engraved on the receiver and has a gold trigger. The safety is on the tang and it loads from the bottom so it may be used ambidextrously.

The gun has been used plenty but is in overall very good condition. It has some slight damage on the forearm. The gun pumps and shoots like a champion and the bore is still shiny.

The sling will be included along with 3 Invector Plus chokes (IC, Modified, Full).

He is asking *$450* for the gun.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

*$400.*


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Price lowered to $380.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Sold


----------

